# Vaillant Thermoblock (Alias Black Pig) ideas, tricks and holy stuff on these things ;



## HowlingMad (Jun 14, 2011)

kame along on an old Vaillant VCW 254 XEU, Believe me, i call those things BLACK PIg's









If those things Strike, all Hell breaks loose on Payed Working time. ( I had to learn the hard way) but now i know, where to look, it depends on, how is it sounding, and what is it dooing so if anyone has good ideas how to find fails faster, or how things can go terrible wrong or maybe a cool guide to service these things without pulling a 600€ or $ bill on replacementparts,,, this ll be a cool thread, (i ve got one, mine is from 1997, i like to learn , and share, I'm a service technician, an electritian and a plumber). so pls feel free to post Bad and good stuff:thumbup:


----------

